# Anybody else do woven pouches



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is an example in hemp, but I've done them in braided nylon and cotton as well. The quarter is to give a sense of scale. This is a smallish pebble pouch. Stay away from the twisted nylon, it is slicker than you think it would be. The method used is dowel weaving using about 10 pencil thin dowels and then passing the weft across the dowels as the warps, you then use the weft to replace the dowels. You leave enough length on each end to do a circle of 3 to 4 passes and finish with half hitching to do the reinforced loops. I learned this on one of the other lists a while back, from a guy that learned how to do this when he was a kid and leather was in short supply.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Are there advantages to the woven? Looks like a a lot of work put in.


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Not that bad, takes me about an hour give or take, but the time isn't significant. I can adjust the size by the number of sticks or the size of the cordage. This one is a bit thicker than a leather one would be. At the time I was playing with #64 rubber band in braids and chains and didn't have any leather around to cut a pouch out. I made a pouch out of #18 braided nylon cord that allowed me to do it on the same day instead of after I managed to pick up some leather.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The topic title is a bit misleading ...








I think you meant woven POUCH!

That looks like a nice job. Others on the forum have done a similar thing. Check out the following:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4602-weave-yourself-a-pouch/page__hl__%20woven%20%20pouch

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Can you post instructions on how to weave that hemp pouch? I love that. Or would you be willing to sell me one?


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Charles said:


> The topic title is a bit misleading ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are quite correct. My mistake. I meant to say pouches instead of bands. Thank you for that link. Flatbands mentioning Ed from South Africa sounds familiar. He may have been the gent that put out the tutorial on stick weaving the pouches. I believe he used cotton butcher's twine for his pouches.


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Can you post instructions on how to weave that hemp pouch? I love that. Or would you be willing to sell me one?


I can make and sell you one,but I just spent the last 20 years braiding and selling slings in my spare time and I'm not sure I want to get back to doing that part time again. Give me a bit and I will try to do a tutorial for stick weaving. Once you see how to do it and how few props it takes, and no permanent loom, you will be able to do your own in short order. Messing about with a bit of string gets to be fairly soothing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

jburdine1956 said:


> The topic title is a bit misleading ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are quite correct. My mistake. I meant to say pouches instead of bands. Thank you for that link. Flatbands mentioning Ed from South Africa sounds familiar. He may have been the gent that put out the tutorial on stick weaving the pouches. I believe he used cotton butcher's twine for his pouches.
[/quote]

O.K. I just changed the title for you.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks good!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*I'm very interested in seeing the stick weaving tutorial. I've been net weaving for a hammock and nets for my garden, and braiding David and Goliath type slings. This method would give me another tool in the pouch... so to speak.*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Rockape66 said:


> *I'm very interested in seeing the stick weaving tutorial. I've been net weaving for a hammock and nets for my garden, and braiding David and Goliath type slings. This method would give me another tool in the pouch... so to speak.*


It is in the Slingshot Tutorials section.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Thanks, Charles.*


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

The pouch is a work of art... I would be afraid to shoot with it! In comparison to the quarter, it looks huge, but functional. Just saying, I love how the camera focused on certain parts of the pouch, came out with quite a unique look. That's something you put on a showpiece slingshot, gives it a rustic look. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad you liked it, frankly I was too lazy to pull out my camera and just used the scanner. Very short focus but great for flat items.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

im running out of leather, might have to make one of these.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey, I love the concept. I'd also be very interested in the stick weave tutorial.


----------

